# Story of a Betta



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Here's a beginning tell me if I should go on..

Splashes were heard around me as I was dumped out of my filthy petstore cup.
I lunged into water, desperate to be in clean warm water. I got the opposite. It was clean but freezing. This tank was huge, and the water was extremly salty. I swam as fast as I can and just barely made it for air. I heard the screams of my friends. Where was I?

Should I continue?


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm going to continue.


I swam and swam and got really tired. I am too scared to search for the bottom, so I stayed toward the top. No matter how much I wanted to rest, I had to get out of this salty water. It began to sting me. I swam and swam, I'm sure my friends gave up, but I could not. I wanted to be in clean, warm water. As I swam more, I noticed a big white thing. It got larger and larger, was this it? I kept on swimming towards it then I saw two pairs of human legs. I approached them carefully and nipped a little on the younger-looking of the two legs. I heard a scream from the top of the water and I swam up to get air...
"DADDY! DADDY! LOOK!!!" I heard a little girl scream then she cupped me in her hands. She managed to keep a lot of the water in her hands. I swam a little, not too much too disturb her. I turned and saw my yellow fins had some red on them...
"Daddy, a betta, a betta, where's the spare tank??? Get some water!!!" I heard some splashing then... 
Relief!!! I was in clean water again!! It was an empty tank, only a little water in it. It must have been two gallons, at the most, but I didn't care. I just about died of happiness in the water. The little girl took me on to what the man called the boat and took me into this room. The room was full of tanks. Such it was such a small room, the tanks made you feel trapped.
I saw a empty, small, heated tank. I wanted to be in THAT one. I got put in that one. The room had some tanks that had bettas in it... will this be a problem?


Please give me some feedback!!! I really want to know how I'm doin'! Thanks!


----------



## bestbettas (Nov 21, 2011)

continue pleasee?  The first part was good and I was so happy that they girl got the betta out of the water  but its really good!


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Okay! I'll continue! 

Once my tank got filled up and I dodged the rocks as they were put in I noticed how shaky the place I was is. I think I'm on top of the salty water I got dumped in. I explored my new home a little... It was pretty small. Only 1 gallon. The man said their was only 10 gallons on board and too not put too much in.
Still, I was grateful to be in any heated water at the moment. Their was light blue gravel with sand all in it and a purple plant with a cave. I was happy here. I just remembered about the other bettas. I flared and went over to the edge and looked out.

Tanks and Tanks lined the walls. Many ocean animals that were injured were in there, but the ones that I thought were betta's were... 
Clown fish??? NEXT TO MY TANK. I flared as much as I could, but that was weakening so I sunk to the bottom and fell asleep on a especially sandy part...

I woke up to sloshing water... Ugh where were they taking me??? Monthly cup change?? Oh, I'm at the "boat" place... I turned and saw the young girl carrying the tank I was in. She was humming. I saw her dad releasing the spiky fish that was on the other side of me in the 5 gallon tank. He was singing a rather cheerfull song. I don't want to go in that water again, NO NO NO! I thought. The girl kept carrying me though. "Where, where, where?" I know betta language wasn't hers. I jumped a little, but I didn't hit the top though. Luckily. I heard her giggling then she hurried her pace. We made a turn which was a sharp splash in the water then she entered a little hut.

The hut was as big as the room in the "boat". It was, again, lined with tanks. Only a section was not covered with empty tanks, and this section had fish supplies. "Ohhhh, a betta, a betta, fine speciman. Very uncommon here, yes, yes. Where would you get this beaut? Is it a male, or female?" A strange voice was heard. I flared up again, then got weak again, but didn't fall asleep. I turned and noticed my fins were short. Ohhh. Argh. Flare, flare, flare. I'm not a girl, no, no, no!!!! "Oh, alright, not a female."

"Sir, I found him in the ocean badly damaged. I think he got dumped. Poor guy."

The guy seemed in deep thought, I just saw him. He had a long white beard. He dreamily stared at me. "My," he said, "What a devastation this world is now a day's. This is sad. Okay, well the fish company sent me a kit on betta's including tanks and starter kits. They got the memo. So I'm guessing that's what you need?" 

"Yes please. He nipped on my leg when I was swimming."

"Oh okay, a nipper, this shall do good." The man handed the girl a tank. It looked 10 gallons. "Since of the devastation, it's no cost. Just pay for the food." My stomach rumbled.

"Thanks." I heard my new owner talk and I flared at a mirror than in shock I saw a short finned bloody betta staring back at me... Argh. I'm so tired... I fell asleep.


(How's that? More?)


----------

